# Looking for an Excel spreadsheet to calculate selling price



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone have an Excel spreadsheet that they use to work up a quote for a customer? I am looking for either Excel or PHP, where I can create a database with all my shirt costs and my design costs. Then, on the worksheet, I would select the type of shirt, its color, the number of colors in the design, whether the design is front and/or back. The spreadsheet would give me the cost of my shirt, add in my profit margin and give me the selling price.

I would think something like that is do-able; maybe a pain to set up the database(s) with all the individual costs.

Does anyone have something like that?

Sharing is caring. 

Please and thank you.

Joe


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i have something like that and i would be curious to see if you could turn it into a frontend i could use infront of a customer and not have them see how i calculate everything... email me at tylerochs@Hotmail.com if you have know how to do that sort of thing


----------



## shelle007 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am interested in this as well


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

I used a basic spreadsheet off a template in excel. I think it was the Invoice one, and all i did was change the prices and percentages. I would love to share, but im Greety  jk let me fiddle with it some more and ill try and upload it. hope this helps


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

I thinking the picture can not selected on excel sheet. You can use creat a list, put as much details on it. Then filer with some condition,some of them can be showed under the condition.


----------

